# Zaragossa to Valencia - stopovers update.



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We have recently made the trip again to Benidorm and back, using the western route via Bordeaux.
In other threads I have read of overnight stops between Zarragossa and Valancia near the A23 but these were not in the campsite database.. I have visited 2 of those mentioned and 1 is now listed in the database but I cant do the other as the webpage is "playing up", been reported but here is the Info.

CARINENA.
Well signed approx 30km south of Zarragossa. When you leave the A23 and get onto the old main road, head towards town. There is a resturant / hotel / truck park next to a fuel station. No facilities but a handy overnight area. Noisy at first but went very quiet during the night. You can see the full listing in the campsite database.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11729

TERUEL.
Dinopolis.. This is a dinosaur museum/exibit, well signposted. Shares a HUGE car park with an exibition centre and swimming pool.
Was busy with cars when we arrived at 5pm in August but had cleared by 7pm. Will easily take 500 cars so no issues on where to park. There is a fuel station and supermarket just as you enter/leave the car park. Seems a well used area for walkers and joggers, never seen so many going for a stroll past..!
I did read on another thread that sonmeone asked at tourist office about staying and there were no issues, the local mayor had given the thumbs up.. We had a quiet night and when we woke 2 other vans had come in and were parked. Handy free sleepover.

http://uk.dinopolis.com/


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Steve 

Thanks for the information and the pictures; I will be travelling that route myself in September on my way to Portugal so to have more option available can only be good news.

Regards
Ray


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Ray,


I don't know if this is of any help/interest, a new service station with restaurant and large car park is now operational on the motorway from Zaragoza to Valencia. From memory it is near the junction to La Almunia de Doña Godina.

Mike


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Mike

Thanks for that, I did see the place you refer too back in March on our way to Benidorm, not sure though weather or not it accessed both sides of the A23.


Thanks anyway


Regards
Ray


----------

